# Akeda dovetail jig



## RonaldW (Aug 3, 2018)

Just purchased a used Akeda DC-16 dovetail jig only to discover the "universal tail guide" parts were missing. I contacted the "Jig Store" a supplier of Akeda parts and discovered that part is no longer available. Does anyone out there have or could direct me to obtain this part


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

This is their site. Maybe they'd have the parts.

http://www.akeda.com/accessories-kits.html

Envious (well, will be when you get it running).


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, the accessories for the Akeda are like gold around here. I have a pretty huge stockpile for my two Akeda jigs, but I'm not sure I'm ready to part with them. You could get by if you were missing some of the angled pin guides, but the universal tail guides are required for almost every operation.

You won't find any at the website listed above. At best you'll be put on a list for potential future parts. I've been on that list for years. At any rate, I'm hopeful that the patent will be sold to a company capable of starting production again. Rockler maybe?


> Please


?


----------



## RonaldW (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you "pintodeluxe" for the response. I share your expectations that someone will pick up this excellent product and get it back into production. Also perhaps you may be willing to part with 3-4 of the universal guides to get me out of the 'dead-end' situation I find myself.


----------



## Stock (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a Akeda DC16 for sale that has hardly been used. It has the complete accessories kit except one 7degree pin. $400.00 plus shipping. I will not separate. Text me at 918-808-6208 if interested.


----------

